# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  RS-232 to MBD

## Sagem

Meklējam cilvēku (Rīgā) kam ir iemaņas un vēlmes izstrādāt rs-232 -> MDB interfeisa starpplati(konvertors). Plate jāstrādā agresīvā vidē  t.-20 +45 C. Labprāt tiksimies un aprunāsimies ar visiem kas ir ieinteresēti.

----------


## Andrejs

Kāpēc nepatīk gatavie risinājumi?

----------


## Sagem

Vari iedot linku kādu?
Iepriekš paldies...

----------


## Andrejs

pirmais ko gūglis dod:
http://www.waferstar.com/en/mdb-pc.html

----------

